

Starbucks to Shell Out $250M on Free 4-Year College for Every Employee - funkyy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/micahsolomon/2015/04/06/starbucks-commits-250-million-to-give-free-4-year-college-to-every-employee/

======
yadakhov
Great. My $5 latte will now be $10.

